# Spark plug gap



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/owner-resources/owners-manuals

http://www.championsparkplugs.com/Champion-Automotive-l1343.aspx

http://www.ngk.com/NGK-Marine-l1405.aspx

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum4/HTML/003563.html


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks NGKs should come pre gapped. Got bad advice today.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> pre-gapped


The only plugs I trust that come pre-gapped










All the rest get checked before installation, every time.
Too much work goes into tuning an outboard. Not going to
worry about a couple seconds to ensure I don't have a problem
rather than wasting more time, later, to figure out what I did wrong.


----------

